# arrugar



## Schenker

Hola. Quería saber si existe en italiano una palabra equivalente a "arrugar" en la acepción usada en Argentina y Chile que se refiere a cuando una persona o un equipo están en inmejorable posición y situación para lograr un objetivo o están muy cerca de lograrlo pero finalmente increiblemente no se logra el objetivo, entonces decimos "X arrugó" (le dio miedo o fue mucha la presión para él y ridículamente no consiguio aquello que la lógica indicaba que tendría que haber logrado).
Espero que se haya entendido.

Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

Mmm, es algo como fracasar?


----------



## Schenker

No, al parecer no tiene equivalentes en ningún idioma. 
Es cuando una persona fracasa estando a las puertas de lograr algo, con todo a favor y se lo come la presión o el miedo.


----------



## irene.acler

Me vuelvo loca! Estoy aquí media hora pensando, pero no me sale una expresión que traduzca este verbo en ese sentido...


----------



## Knop75

no sé si tiene el mismo sentido, pero en italiano existe la expresion "avere paura di vincere" ("Tener miedo a ganar")... es decir lo que sucede cuando alguien está muy cerca del resultado y, debido por ejemplo al ansia, empieza a hacer errores banales que no le permiten ganar...


----------



## Gianma

Knop75 said:


> no sé si tiene el mismo sentido, pero en italiano existe la expresion "avere paura di vincere" ("Tener miedo a ganar")... es decir lo que sucede cuando alguien está muy cerca del resultado y, debido por ejemplo al ansia, empieza a hacer errores banales que no le permiten ganar...



Hola a todos. Yo estoy bastante de acuerdo con Knop.
Añado que en lenguaje periodístico-deportivo existe la expresion figurada (con un origen tenístico, pero utilizada también en otros deportes) "avere il braccino": se refiere precisamente al miedo a ganar.


----------



## Schenker

Les agradezco a ambos, pero no se trata de "miedo a ganar"= "paura di vincere". Repito que parece que no existe un término equivalente.
Gracias.


----------



## mauro63

arrugar o recular , ir para atrás , to chicken out .
Tirarsi indietro


----------



## irene.acler

Tirarsi indietro?? Aaah! Eso quiere decir!


----------



## Schenker

"Ir para atrás" significa otra cosa...


----------



## Neuromante

No se me ocurre ninguna forma.
"Arrugarse" tiene que ver con "perdere grinta". Al menos por ahí van los tiros. No es exactamente eso pero quizás pueda ayudar a los italoparlantes a enfocar una posible respuesta.
Una diferencia es que no es algo especialmente físico o psicológico sino más general.

Espero haber sido de ayuda.   Tengo una curiosidad enorme por saber como se dice.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ritirarsi
abbattersi
tirarsi/farsi indietro
rinunciare
desistere
cedere
ripiegare (suggerisce l'idea di _arrugarse_)

Solo alcune idee...


----------



## mauro63

Angel.Aura said:


> Ritirarsi
> abbattersi
> tirarsi/farsi indietro
> rinunciare
> desistere
> cedere
> ripiegare (suggerisce l'idea di _arrugarse_)
> 
> Solo alcune idee...


 
Riguardo al significato sono corrette ma arrugar si usa solo nel parlato quindi tirarsi o farsi indietro mi sembrano le piú adatte.


----------



## traduttrice

Anch'io sono d'accordo con mauro63: "tirarsi indietro" sarebbe la scelta migliore: desistere, mollare, ritirarsi, abbandonare, CAMBIARE IDEA.
Un esempio dell'uso *colloquiale* di "arrugar": "ayer lo llamé para que viniese a conocer a mi prima, pero el muy cobarde *arrugó* a último momento..."


----------



## URUBOY

Questa e´difficile , no siempre es posible dar una traduccion exacta, tirarsi in dietro se aproxima bastante , a veces para traducir algo debemos recordar que no siempre lo haremos con una sola palabra o una frase similar , por ej estar loco como una cabra del  español al holandes pasa a loco como una puerta( sera giratoria?).
Ese es un error recurrente , seguro que se daran cuenta lo que quiero decir.
Otra posibilidad es:essere fifone ,codardo , algo como cobarde, acobardarse .
Acobardarse es la expresion mas "correcta" para los lingüistas, arrugar significa lo mismo pero en un lenguaje mas coloquial.
La trad. de arrugarse ( en su primer   sentido) es sgualcirse pero...
Espero que esto ayude en algo.


----------



## URUBOY

quise decir sgualcire /sgualcirsi, scusate ma quando passiamo d´una lingua all´altra a volte ci sbagliamo.
saluti


----------



## Neuromante

Soy consciente de que voy a decir un disparate, que me estoy inventando una palabra y que seguramente está mal escrita. Pero  visto que parece que no hay traducción directa y que todas las opciones tienen connotaciones erroneas propongo una palabra.

¿No podría usarse "*Amosciarsi*" como verbo derivado del adjetivo "*Moscio*"?

Podría ser "*Sgonfiarsi*" al fin y al cabo "Desinflarse" tiene un significado *figurado* bastante parecido, solo que más limitado.


----------



## flljob

En México es un verbo pronominal: Tenían todo para ganar pero a la mera hora *se* arrugaron.

Reprobó porque cuando presentó el examen *se *arrugó.

Y podría entenderse _se impresionó, se puso nervioso, se asustó_ y fracasó


----------



## Schenker

Como dice URUBOY la palabra más formal para arrugar, es acobardar. El problema es que solamente arrugar queda perfecto cuando queremos decir por ejemplo: "Este equipo es arrugador", o "este jugador es arrugador". Si quisieramos ocupar "acobardar" quedaría medio extraño o habría que decir "se acobarda" y así no queda igual que decir "arrugador", (no se si se entendió, jeje). 
Pero bueno, al parecer sólo hay palabras que se aproximan y ninguna exacta. De nuevo gracias a todos por sus aportes.

Saludos.


----------



## mauro63

Schenker said:


> Como dice URUBOY la palabra más formal para arrugar, es acobardar. El problema es que solamente arrugar queda perfecto cuando queremos decir por ejemplo: "Este equipo es arrugador", o "este jugador es arrugador". Si quisieramos ocupar "acobardar" quedaría medio extraño o habría que decir "se acobarda" y así no queda igual que decir "arrugador", (no se si se entendió, jeje).
> Pero bueno, al parecer sólo hay palabras que se aproximan y ninguna exacta. De nuevo gracias a todos por sus aportes.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Tal cual Schenker! En italiano podrías decir è un fifone, un cagone,sempre si tira indietro o molla all'ultimo momento !


----------

